

Design of a Signage Typeface - bsimpson
http://ilovetypography.com/2012/04/19/the-design-of-a-signage-typeface/

======
Centigonal
htw's graphs[1] are a little weird: Frutiger, for example, has an average
reading distance that is higher than the "minimum distance" ("minimum legible
distance from the sign" makes no sense, but "furthest distance at which sign
is legible," which I assume is what is meant, isn't really conveyed by
minimalwert).

How can the minimum (or, actually,the maximum) legible distance be _smaller_
than the average?

[1] [http://cdn.ilovetypography.com/img/2012/04/empirical-font-
wa...](http://cdn.ilovetypography.com/img/2012/04/empirical-font-
wayfinding.png)

